# Top European Players



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Who are the top European basketball players as of right know and could you give a player breakdown of them. Thx.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

The question comes right at time when prestigous French weekly Basket News has announced results of journalists from all over the Europe voting on best European player playing in Europe, best American playing in Europe, best European playing in NBA and best young player (born 1983 or later).

Basket News makes such votings since 1996 and for the first time it happened that all 36 journalists gave 1st place to the same player playing in Europe awards. And no doubt its lithuanian Sarunas Jasikevicius with 360 points. 2nd was argentinian (but with some European pasport also) Luis Scola who has collected 283 points. 3rd was another lithuanian Arvydas Macijauskas with 251 points. Croatian Nicola Vujcic got the 4th place with 248 points and David Andersen with australian and danish passports was 5th with 203 points.

Last year Jasikevicius was 2nd loosing only to his legendary countryman Arvydas Sabonis while Macijauskas was 4th.

Best american for the 2nd year in the row was selected Anthony Parker from Maccabi Tel Aviv with 360 points. His teammate Maceo Baston got 246 points and Tanoka Beard from Zalgiris Kaunas stayed 3rd with 227 points.

In best European in NBA voting it was very close race between Emanuel Ginobili (has an italian passport together with argentinian) and Dirk Nowitzki. They each got 18 first places voted, but in one voting Dirk was placed 3rd, so Ginobili became the winner with 342 points and Nowitzki stayed the 2nd with 341. One point difference also was between Predrag Stojakovic (242) and Pau Gasol (241) for 3rd and 4th place. Tony Parker with 205 points stayed 5th and Zydrunas Ilgauskas with 199 - 6th.

Best young player award was given to slovenian Erazem Lorbek with 324 points.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> 2nd was argentinian (but with some European pasport also) Luis Scola


Italian passport like Ginobili, Oberto etc

They have all italian parents/grandparents


----------

